# family emblems coat of arms



## woodman12 (Feb 12, 2012)

did some research into family coat of arms and found how to combine 2 nationalities on one plaque 
Its a lot of work getting the components together takes about 1.5 hrs to get the graphics all set up 
and do the node editing 
This could also be run on the cnc router , using a fine end mill or v50 degree bit


----------



## marecat3 (Nov 30, 2010)

looks great


----------

